# Mork



## Reformingstudent (Jun 24, 2008)

[video=youtube;Ny6p9_zlOJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny6p9_zlOJc[/video]


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 24, 2008)

[video=youtube;cBMpFS83_M8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBMpFS83_M8[/video]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks - wow! what memories!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 25, 2008)

I liked Mork and Mindy better than I did Star Trek.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 25, 2008)

Jonathan Winters was hilarious on that show too.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 25, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Jonathan Winters was hilarious on that show too.



The man is insane...in a good way.


----------

